# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Feu : petite dmo graphique en 3D avec Firemonkey

## gbegreg

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Feu : petite dmo graphique en 3D avec Firemonkey

Je vous propose un petit tour en fort autour d'un feu de camp. Le tout en 3D avec Firemonkey et avec moins de 90 lignes de codes !

Je n'utilise pas de moteur de particules pour grer les flammes mais simplement des TPlane que je dplace, rduis et fais tourner pour donner une illusion de flamme.



Petit bonus, le trackbar en bas de la fentre permet de simuler la prsence du vent plus ou moins fort sur l'axe X. Pour de plus amples informations, j'ai comment le code source fourni.



A part la piteuse texture utilise pour les flammes (je ne suis pas graphiste), les autres textures ne sont pas de moi : elles proviennent d'images libres trouves sur internet.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## SergioMaster

Bonjour,

c'est moi ou ? impossible d'accder au tlchargement  ::pleure::  dommage car l'image est allchante j'ai mme prparer ma guimauve sur mon bton. 
Bon, je pense que tu va rgler a, j'attends avec ma brochette guimauve plante. 

Si en plus tu pouvais insrer l'image dans la discussion (ce que ne fait pas notre petit robot de soumission de sources  tlcharger) je pense qu'il y auarit encore plus de participants  ton feu de camp  :;): 

Amitis, Serge

----------


## gbegreg

Effectivement, je rencontre systmatiquement une erreur lorsque j'essaye d'ajouter une pice jointe (le fichier zip avec les sources). Je viens de mettre du coup un lien vers le zip que j'ai mis sur mon site (que je viens de refaire et dans lequel j'ajoute une page consacre au dveloppement avec Delphi : j'y mettrai au fur et  mesure des petits projets comme celui ci sur diffrents thmes). Le bouton de tlchargement est vert et fonctionne.

Il y a peut tre une limite de taille des pices jointes que l'on peut upoader : le source fait moins de 90 lignes mais le zip fait plus de 3 Mo car les images des textures sont intgres dans la fiche !

Voici la capture d'cran pour agrmenter cette discussion :

----------

